# Not sure my habitation lock cover is right?



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

2002 Swift Bel-Air

The lock cover doesn't seem to meet very well with the latch cover fitted to the van. No big deal but leaves a fair old gap when trying to keep flies and mosquitos out.

Not having seen another Bel-Air to compare it with I wondered if the door/lock assembly is the same as other models (Kontiki etc?)









Lock cover slid open









Shape of latch cover doesn't match the lock cover









Leaving a gap when its closed

Anyone recognise the parts and know which bits, if any, need replacing?


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

:bump:

Anyone from Swift any ideas?


----------

